# My Dennis Kuhn White Racer Pair



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Photo of my Dennis Kuhn White racer Pair............. I didn't buy the birds Directly from Dennis Kuhn in MN. I got them from a Pro-Racer who gave me young birds that came off of a couple Dennis Kuhn Pairs........ these birds are really fast for pure white Birds........ I never had pure whites that were so fast. I have a few white Trenton Birds & they are nuthing like this pair. I just keep a few whites just too look at really, my other birds are the racers.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

I might try & race this pairs offspring this 2010 & see how good they do.


----------



## SODOVESFORLOVE (Sep 21, 2007)

I just received the pigeon digest magazine the other day and it had Dennis Kuhn solid whites on it that won some races. I am not sure what strain he carries in the solid whites. I have and only carry the stitchelbault strain of solid whites and only have that one strain. Looks like a nice breeder pair. good luck with them....


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey Thanks...........Does the Stitchelbault Strain have large wattles on the males??


----------



## kingsley hannah (Jan 9, 2008)

Great looking pair of birds, out of intrest those of you who use whites for release do you use only femails because of the large wattle on the male or do you have a strain that has small wattles?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

Mader631 said:


> Hey Thanks...........Does the Stitchelbault Strain have large wattles on the males??


 sions have a smaller wattle and so do some of the Stitchelbault Strain have smaller wattles too but not all ..sometimes you can just get lucky within a strain and you can breed only the ones you like to get the look you like on your offspring males and female alike


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

If you plan to breed this pair. I would like two of the young to add to my whites. PM me if you are interested.

Beautiful Birds,
Tony


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

kingsley hannah said:


> Great looking pair of birds, out of intrest those of you who use whites for release do you use only femails because of the large wattle on the male or do you have a strain that has small wattles?


I have a cross of Sion and Mortivedt (not sure of spelling) no large wattles on my males.

Tony


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

These are good Dennis Kuhn White racers!!!


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

sorry guys....I don't sell/ship Birds.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty birds, but no room for more breeders


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks............these Dennis Kuhn Birds were actually a gift from an old pro-racer, he gave me his older Staff Van Reet Breeders too. all for Free, the guy is really cool...... I got good bloodlines & it didn't cost me a dime, just gas to come & pick them up.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Mader631 said:


> Thanks............these Dennis Kuhn Birds were actually a gift from an old pro-racer, he gave me his older Staff Van Reet Breeders too. all for Free, the guy is really cool...... I got good bloodlines & it didn't cost me a dime, just gas to come & pick them up.


As cock birds mature and age the wattle gets larger. Hard to say by a picture on strain. IF the birds was raced and bred right they will fly well . Suggest if racing to cross over to other colors on cock side and you will get a percent of whites pieds and colored birds. GRIZZLE works fast on producing whites that race. BUT have fun with the birds


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks...........................


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

nice looking pair of whites, I have thought about introducing some kuhn birds into by loft, I have or what was said Stitchelbaults, and some jansen grizzle to add into the mix. I do not race so I do not have to worry so much about performance, just would like some good homers to release..and come home! I have been happy with my stitchelbaults though..... happy co lofts have some nice whites as well if one is looking into having some whites for fun.


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

I got my pair of Racers from Dennis Kuhn himself. He sells alot of birds at different prices $35 to over $100. Of course those that come with pedigrees are the ones at $100 & up. He has a very large selection of birds for racing. His whites are beautifull & fast, so are his Black Knights ....etc. Without his low prices I wouldn't be able to buy quality birds. Checkout his website "Dennis Kuhn's Whiteracers" You will find the whites you want their.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

meatcutterss1
you did see that this post is from 2009.. I would have to agree Dennis does have good birds.
Dave


----------



## Dunn (May 23, 2011)

sorry but what does the wattle mean when you say this


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

The white part of the beak is the wattle.
Dave


----------



## Dunn (May 23, 2011)

lol no didn't see the date sorry still learning the site


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Crazy Pete : No I didn't see that.jajajajajajajaja a newbie mistake. But still I am happy with Dennis' Birds. I like the fact he has a large selection of birds in different catagories & reasonable prices for every type of pigeon owner.


----------



## Dunn (May 23, 2011)

i am looking for some birds to buy at a cheap price but nothing cheap in the pigeon raceing world lol at least not when you get started still looking for a clock too


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Dunn : Try http://whiteracers.com/ Dennis Kuhn has birds for $60 & less. Plus he selling off some birds for some friends. Than there is http://barnhartlofts.com/salebirds.htm they have some inexpensive birds too. Plus they also sell more expensive birds too. Try E-Bay for a clock, I have seen the old style & a newer model too. I am just enjoying the hobby. Plus there are alot pigeon people on this page who can help you out on some birds. Take care


----------

